# This was a tough one....



## Milt (Mar 19, 2008)

Our beloved 20 year old Tessa developed a tumor in her abdomen. Surgery was performed and the tumor was found to be on her spleen which was removed. The vet said that it appeared to be a mass cell tumor, but he couldn't be sure until the lab report came back. He explained that if it was a mass cell tumor, it would cause ulcers to form in her stomach and intestines. We waited and waited and all the while Tessa was going down hill fast. Finally after several days of inaction, Tessa threw up a large quantity of blood, and the vet decided it was time to put her on antiacids and carafate. The next day, at 7:25 AM, our beloved Tessa left this world in our arms, just skin and bones. I guess the point of all this is what took the vet so long to start treating the ulcers if he thought there was a strong possibility that they were the reason for her not eating? Surely the treatment for the ulcers would not have caused complications if the tumor was something other than a mass cell. We are devistated that our baby suffered so much. We feel guilt in not taking her somewhere else, or demanding that the vet take action immediately. I can't understand why he didn't do something when he could see as well as we that she was losing her strength and her ability to survive. We will never go back to him again! Sorry for the long post, but we are lost and heartbroken.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Milton, it's understandable that you would be upset, especially when you don't know the cause of her death. You must have given Tessa wonderful care, because she lived such a long life. Please don't blame yourself. You did everything you could. God bless you and ease your pain. Tessa is in loving arms, and I believe you will see her again.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tessa. It's so easy to second-guess vets in a case like this, but ultimately I believe everyone was doing the best they could, including Tessa. 

Losing a beloved cat is one of the hardest things we go through, I'm convinced.


----------



## Milt (Mar 19, 2008)

Jeanie said:


> Milton, it's understandable that you would be upset, especially when you don't know the cause of her death. You must have given Tessa wonderful care, because she lived such a long life. Please don't blame yourself. You did everything you could. God bless you and ease your pain. Tessa is in loving arms, and I believe you will see her again.


I believe Tessa died from lack of nourishment and internal bleeding. I pray fervently that we will see her again and tell her how sorry we are and how much she meant to us. Thank you both for your kind words.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your cat. You did what you thought was best at the time. That's the best we can do. Try not to beat yourself up over it. I can feel your pain.


----------



## Milt (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

